# Turning a Humongous Log



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I stumbled onto this today on YouTube and, for me, it is an eye opener so I thought it worthy of sharing. I'll leave it to you to form your own opinion. Wood Turning


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

for some turners it looks frightful they are used to pens and small stuff. for others its a walk in the park and has been done without incident many times.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

2016 Safety? A woodworker dangerously turning a huge log on a wood lathe *powertool* in his wood shop.

Above is the title of the video posted by computergroup256. The word powertool in conjunction with lathe should have been a clue that the person posting the vid doesn't know anything about turning. A walk in the park describes this turning endeavor completely….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

